# Oh No!!!



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

I am crying as I write this. I can't believe this happened. I have been feeling so badly about and worrying about Tootsie and now I have a problem closer to home. My husband and I went outside and thought because it was so darn HOT it would be nice to put Angel and Gemini (mother and daughter) in the outdoor cage which has cross-through ventilation and put them in a particularly shady spot of the yard. Baby (Dad) is taking his turn sitting on fake eggs and is expecting to be relieved by Angel soon. My husband got Gemini in the outdoor cage and Angel was really being fussy about being caught (we don't handle them much at all). He had her in hand and I was actually leaning down to kiss her when somehow she got away and unfortunately all her tail feathers ended up in my husband's hand. She went first to our roof and walked around up there and then flew to an outdoor swing canopy and my husband tried to grab her and she took off for our neighbor's roof. She sat up there for a long time with us (me) screaming and motioning her down. We tried shaking the seed can everything. She took off to the west which is a big field and we went all over out there looking through farm buildings and everywhere we could think of. When we came back around my husband spotted her across the street in the other direction on someone's roof. So I walked up there calling and talking to her and I know she surely recognizes me then I turned to show her the way home and she took off west again. We thought we saw her south and walked down south quite a long way but no sighting. I am totally devastated. How much of a disadvantage does she have without her tail feathers? She seemed to be flying well without them? I think she was hatched in the bird dog training coop I got her from and I don't think she knows how to get food. I have called the people where I think she was born to watch for her. She seemed to be making kind of circles but getting farther away from us all the time. Even with all the yelling I don't think Baby even knows yet she has gone because he has just stayed faithfully with the fake eggs. When he figures out she isn't there will he start calling for her?? It's probably about 103 degrees and I can't imagine how she can stay up on roofs. She is definitely used to being in a shady area.

Those of you who pray may I ask that you pray for her to return to us and that she won't be confused about how to get here? Thank you so much if you can.

Tanya

P.S. You may remember me as the worry wart about Gemini being born, splayed legs etc., etc. Gemini is now a gorgeous black pigeon (40 days) and very healthy and a Daddy's boy/girl!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tanya, I don't want to give you false hope but don't want to be totally negative either. I went back and read one of your first posts really quick but I gather that Angel was an adult when you got her? If she came from a dog trainer, I would assume that she is a homer and although it's possible that she could come back to your house, it likely that she could go back to her original home also. It's impossible to predict what they will do. She is at a disadvantage with no tail feathers but she's not injured so I wouldn't worry a whole lot about that. All you can do is watch for her until it gets dark. If you spot her anywhere that you can get to in the dark,then try to catch her while she can't see you coming. I wish I could tell you something that would make you feel better, but it's just hard to know what these birds will do. What they are suppose to do and what they actually do is usually two different things. She's scared right now and it may take a day for her instincts to kick in and her go to where she considers home. The fact that she has a mate and eggs and has raised babies there is a BIG advantage. I do wish you good luck and I hope she returns. Is she banded? Do you have her band info?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

you have my prayers


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Tanya,

I have seen these cases go both ways. I think you do have an advantage as Renee said with the eggs, Mate, and a off spring. Is it possible for you to put her mate in a smaller cage in side a larger one (aviary or dog run) with food and water. 

He will call her. If she comes back try not to run out and grab her let her get close to him and get comfortable then close the cage. Any fast movement may scare her away. If you cannot, watch for her, wait until it gets dark then you can go get her. 

I am pretty sure she will try to return to her nest.

Does she have anyway to get back to her eggs?

Don't fret yet, there are possibilities here. 

Good Luck
Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tanya, 

I'm sorry that your dear Angel has escaped...you must be beside yourself Hopefully with her tail being gone, it might prevent her from getting too far. Maybe you could put up some flyers in your area and hopefully someone will see her and be able to catch her.

I hope she returns or is found.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I think Feather's advice is best. It's how I've caught escapees before. And as for the tail feathers being pulled out (which I'm sure has happened to most of us when we're catching fly-aways), other than leaving her with a naked butt and a bit off-balance, it shouldn't be a problem for her. As Feather said, I would try putting her mate in a smaller cage inside a large one and see if you can sneak up and shut it on her if/when she comes; with any luck she'll be back as the sun goes down. I had one girl out on the neighbor's roof for two days but she never went far, and finally at the end of the third day (it was very hot then as well and my birds lived inside then), there she was in the windowsill of "her" room, hot and very tired of being outside. So the odds are very good that she'll come back and we're all hoping for you


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't thank you all enough for your responses. My husband and I got in the car and we have been driving all over with binoculars and actually have seen about a zillion mourning doves but no Angel. We went over to where I think she was hatched. The coop that was there and that she grew up in has been moved lock, stock, and barrel and she will find nothing there if that is where she tries to go. I'm afraid she will be so confused. I told the people there we really, really, really want the pigeon back and to please keep looking for her but I don't know that they will. Everyone isn't like us as you well know.

We got home about 8:30 and went back hopefully to see if she had returned, no sign of her and Baby had not budged from egg duty. Shortly thereafter I heard him on the floor helicoptering and then he came out in the outside porch, took a look around and I think he went back on egg duty with Gemini helping him and plus they are usually asleep long before 8:30. He didn't call for Angel. Would he have to be able to see her to start fussing about her?
We have a cat carrier but it won't fit through the door of our big outdoor carry around cage. We have left it open and attached to the coop but actually there is probably zero chance she would go in there (spread a few seeds around just in case). I did leave a cup of seeds and a cup of water on top of the outdoor porch and Baby and his shadow Gemini usually spend hours in the morning out there and it is wire on top so if Angel would come home and light there she could look down and Baby would be beneath her but she has no way to get inside without us letting her in. If we leave anything open probably Baby and Gem will be gone also.

If only we had not rushed her when she lit on the swing canopy she may not have left the yard. Darn if we could only turn back the clock. One thing Angel may have going for her - She is an absolute little spitfire of a bird. Baby is all mellow but Angel NOT.

I have told neighbors to be on the lookout and thought of taking out an ad in the paper and my husband said that wouldn't work. Actually some of our neighbors are the well let's cook the pigeons and eat them variety. I guess I never think of that as a very funny joke.

Again thanks for your words and prayers of support. I called my husband to the computer and read what you all had said and he is very impressed with your compassion and kindness and he feels better to know he's not the only one that has ended up with a handful of tail feathers and an escaped bird.

I know I'll be out early looking and will let you know. I'm so hoping she'll just get lonely for Baby and Gemi and come home.

Thanks you guys - Sorry I somehow always manage to write a book. Tanya


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tanya,

I'm sorry to hear Angel took off, but you DO have to trust and hope she will return now. You have done all you can for now, so I will do what I can ..... and unite my prayers with the rest and ask God to protect and watch over her and send her home quickly.

She may need a little time to regroup and regain her thoughts, then hopefully she will return.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

*If only we had not rushed her when she lit on the swing canopy she may not have left the yard. Darn if we could only turn back the clock.*

Don't think that! We could all go crazy making ourselves think of the "If Onlys". You rushed to get her so that you could keep her safe. Give it a little time, and keep hoping and praying and so will all of us. <3


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that Tooter's story is a reminder of how well they cope and how the memory of home can guide them back after months of absence.

How old is she? And how old was she when you got her?

My one "escapee" returned within three days , he was a juvenile when I got him.

And the one youngster I released from the garden returned the next evening. I had found her as a squab.

Neither had been trained to home.

I am certain that she will be back.

Cynthia


----------

